# S7, Oracle mit Delphi



## jabba (24 Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei der Suche schon einige gute Tipps für die Erstellung eines Programms gefunden.
Dabei muss ich in erster Linie Seriennummern erzeugen, an die SPS senden und in einer Oracle Datenbank speichern.
Das PC- Programm wird auf jeden Fall in Delphi 7 erstellt,
die SPS Anbindung wahrscheinlich mit Libnodave, bei Zeitmangel mit Prodave, die Anbindung an Oracle mit ODAC von corelab.
Da es aber meine erste Anbindung an Oracle ist, komme ich zu meiner eigentlichen Fragen.
Auf was muss ich bei der Angabe des Endkunden achten
z.B. Version, Port, Zugangsdaten usw.
Wenn ich mir eine eigene Umgebung mit Oracle zum testen erstelle,
muss ich dann darauf achten, das es die gleiche Version wie beim Kunden ist? 
Gibt es irgendwo Problemstellen (ausser der Kommunikation zu den Datenbankadmin´s )

Ich benötige eigentlich nur select, append, create .. also nur standard SLQ Befehle, das Programm ist daher nix besonderes ausser halt der Anbidnung an Oracle.


----------



## Question_mark (24 Februar 2007)

*Delphi und Oracle*

Hallo jabba,

zur Anbindung von Delphi an Oracle habe ich mit den ODAC-Komponenten von CoreLab beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Auf dem PC ist kein Oracle Client erforderlich (und damit auch keine Lizenzkosten dafür). Die ODAC-Komponenten verbinden sich direkt über Netzwerk mit der OCI-Schnittstelle des Servers. Die Umwege über ODBC-Treiber sind nicht erforderlich, daher sauschnell und zuverlässig. Du kannst schon zur Delphi-Entwurfszeit mit Oracle eine Verbindung herstellen und die Tabellen einzusehen. In weniger als fünf Minuten hast Du die Datenbankverbindung programmiert. Ausserdem sind die ODAC-Komponenten relativ preisgünstig.
Für MS SQL Server gibt es vom gleichen Hersteller SDAC-Komponenten.
Hier der Link zu ODAC :
http://www.crlab.com/odac/download.html

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## jabba (24 Februar 2007)

Hallo Question_mark,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort,  auf crlab bin ich ja durch dich gekommen. Die hab ich auch schon heute heruntergeladen.

Meine bedenken waren ja eher im Bereich in wie weit Probleme bei der Kopplung vor Ort entstehen können.
Hast du da Probleme bei den Verbindungen vor Ort gehabt ?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du das Programm vorher bei die ausprobiert hast.

Die Maschine wird ja offline in Betrieb genommen, geht dann zum Endkunden und soll dann natürlich sofort laufen.


----------



## Question_mark (24 Februar 2007)

*Delphi & Oracle*

Hallo,



			
				Jabba schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du da Probleme bei den Verbindungen vor Ort gehabt ?



Die Verbindung hat sofort funktioniert. Man braucht dafür vom Admin der Datenbank nur den Servername, username und das Passwort.
Dann noch eine Minute, um daraus den ConnectString zu basteln....
Und wenn der Datenbankadmin Dir den zugriff erlaubt hat, bist Du sofort verbunden.



			
				Jabba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du das Programm vorher bei die ausprobiert hast.



Nein, eine Oracle Datenbank stand mir leider nicht zur Verfügung. Es handelte sich hier auch nicht um besonders augefallene SQL-Statements, alles eher Standard wie CREATE, INSERT, UPDATE u.s.w.
Also alles freihändig gemacht, ein paar kleine Änderungen bei der Inbetriebnahme und nach einem Tag IBS lief das dann rund. 
Wenn es sich nur um Standard SQL handelt, kannst Du Deine SQL-Statements ja vorher mit einem anderen Datenbankserver (z.B. MS SQL Server 2005) auf Deinem PC testen.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (25 Februar 2007)

*Nachtrag*

Hallo,



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> kannst Du Deine SQL-Statements ja vorher mit einem anderen Datenbankserver (z.B. MS SQL Server 2005) auf Deinem PC testen.



Sorry das ich mich jetzt selber zitiere. Aber mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass es nicht nur vom MS SQL Server 2005 eine lizenzfreie Version gibt.
Oracle hat da irgendwann nachgezogen und ebenfalls eine abgespeckte, lizenzfreie Oracle Version zur Verfügung gestellt. Sollte eigentlich für Deine Testzwecke völlig ausreichen. Download steht auf der Oracle Homepage zur Verfügung.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## jabba (25 Februar 2007)

Jooopp

die Oracle hatte ich mir vorher schon geladen.
Ich war davon ausgegangen, das Du auch damit getestet hast.


----------



## Question_mark (25 Februar 2007)

*Blindflug*

Hallo,



			
				jabba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war davon ausgegangen, das Du auch damit getestet hast.



Nein, das konnte ich damals (ein paar Anlagen in den Jahren 2003 bis 2005) nicht testen. Die lizenzfreie Oracle gibt es m.W. erst seit einem halben Jahr. Musste damals einen Blindflug machen, aber et iss noch immer jut jegange...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## jabba (26 Februar 2007)

@Question_mark

hab heute mal Kontakt mit dem Endkunden gehabt.
Die wissen noch gar nicht was die genau haben wollen,
deshalb werden erst einmal alle Daten als CSV auf dem Rechner abgelegt.
Was in die Datenbank soll, ist denen noch unklar, aber Lieferung soll Anfang April sein (komplette Maschine, Schaltschrank Sonderlackierung, Touch Panel PC, 2 Gravierer Datamatrix, 1 Barcodescanner, 1 DMC Kamera), nur mal kurz gelacht   
Die Anbindung an Oracle kommt erst später. Ich werde die aber schon mal testen.

Aber nochmals Dank für die Info´s.


----------



## jabba (4 Juni 2007)

@Question_mark

hab mir die Tools mittlerweile bestellt, und installiert, nach kurzem probieren klappt das wirklich sehr gut damit.

Besten Dank für den Tipp


----------



## Question_mark (4 Juni 2007)

*S7, Delphi und Oracle*

Hallo,



			
				jabba schrieb:
			
		

> nach kurzem probieren klappt das wirklich sehr gut damit.



Sag ich doch, muss auch (einen Teil) meiner Brötchen damit verdienen.
Also viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt  
Und wenn mal Fragen auftauchen, dafür haben wir ja ein Forum ...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------

